

The left fold: 2009-11-29: Java 7, Haskell 2010, plus experience reports - alec
http://foldl.org/issues/2009-11-29/

======
arthurk
Hey alec, I just wanted to say thanks for the weekly updates. I've been
reading it since issue 1. Keep up the good work!

------
karanbhangui
This is an awesome site. thanks for it!

